# Bulbophyllum hasimotoi



## lienluu (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## paphioboy (Oct 29, 2011)

That looks... ALIEN..!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 30, 2011)

is it stinky?


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2011)

Weird! Where's the lip on this one? Take it apart later so we can see the internals.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 30, 2011)

Very interesting! Are they fully open?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 30, 2011)

Certainly unusual.What size are the flowers?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 30, 2011)

Too cool on that pic!!! But maybe a pic of the plant would help  !!! Jean


----------



## quietaustralian (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 30, 2011)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2011)

Why does it remind me of mushrooms?

I love the color, but it sure is a strange flower!


----------



## lienluu (Oct 30, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Very interesting! Are they fully open?



Yup, it's fully open!


----------

